# Have you seen the Throwdown Poll?



## princess (Sep 28, 2010)

I joined the SMF a few months ago and have had a great time learning, teaching and just generally rolling around the site. Tonight? For the 1st time, I voted in my first Throwdown. If you have not done so, maybe you should go and take a peek too.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/99039/september-2010-td-voting-poll

From what I can understand about it, the Throwdown is a monthly challenge that ANYONE can enter (from rookie smoker to seasoned -ha-ha- professional) and have a chance at winning some pretty nifty prizes. I was too late to the game for September, but I am popping my freckled knuckles for October. I really want to step up my game and hopefully get some advice too.  There are rules and stuff, and the voting is all secret poll, but it's still really flippin' cool!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/official-smf-throwdown-rules

Voting for September is really neat because it's in memorial of an SMF member who passed away very recently, RonP.  I am sad I did not get to know him better. If you, like me, are kinda new to the forum and have not started looking at some of these fantastic posts... maybe you OUGHT to. I am suitably impressed. ;)

Cheers!

-Princess

**~*p.s. You got swagger? Bring it on in October... ;) *~**


----------



## bassman (Sep 28, 2010)

These throwdowns have been around for a good long while.  I have never entered one myself, but try to vote in each one.  Maybe next month I'll join in too.  Thanks for the reminder.  BTW, I already voted in this months Yoshida's throwdown.


----------



## princess (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah... it looks like the Throwdons just keep going BACK and back!!

I know I am new enough that they seemed kinda intimidating to me. But I'm kinda stubborn and determined... (save the Irish spitfire jokes, please!) And there is that part of me that LOVES a good competition. I'd love to try to compete against you, B-Man!! ;)
 


Bassman said:


> These throwdowns have been around for a good long while.  I have never entered one myself, but try to vote in each one.  Maybe next month I'll join in too.  Thanks for the reminder.  BTW, I already voted in this months Yoshida's throwdown.


----------



## squirrel (Sep 28, 2010)

Great post Princess! This is my second throwdown entry. It is alot of fun and especially since this month was more of a memorial for Ron than a competition. I look soooo forward to having another chicklet hanging with me in the TD's! Woohoo! Girlsmoke! Let's get our tag team on!


----------



## princess (Sep 28, 2010)

OMFG... I am asking Santa for a Team Girlsmoke t-shirt. WHOOOO!!!

::cheer::
 


Squirrel said:


> Great post Princess! This is my second throwdown entry. It is alot of fun and especially since this month was more of a memorial for Ron than a competition. I look soooo forward to having another chicklet hanging with me in the TD's! Woohoo! Girlsmoke! Let's get our tag team on!


----------



## meateater (Sep 28, 2010)

Princess, hang out and help Squirrel, did I just say that?


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 28, 2010)

Great Post Princess, We look forward to you and for all of our members entering the contests...


----------



## princess (Sep 28, 2010)

PSSSHHHT!!! We will roll you up and smoke you alive, Meateater!! ;)

Team Girlsmoke!  ::giggles uncontrollably::
 


meateater said:


> Princess, hang out and help Squirrel, did I just say that?


----------



## squirrel (Sep 28, 2010)

meateater wants a good ole fashioned whooping from the girls!


----------



## chefrob (Sep 28, 2010)

Bassman said:


> I have never entered one myself........


you should!


----------



## meateater (Sep 28, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> meateater wants a good ole fashioned whooping from the girls!







Princess said:


> PSSSHHHT!!! We will roll you up and smoke you alive, Meateater!! ;)
> 
> Team Girlsmoke!  ::giggles uncontrollably::


Alright! Is this a challenge? Man vs... I'ts On!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 29, 2010)

Great post. Last month was the first time I had entered and it was a blast. Just trying things and thinking outside the box was great. I would encourage everyone to enter.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 29, 2010)

meateater said:


> Alright! Is this a challenge? Man vs... I'ts On!


In tonight's episode, it's Meateater vs manbeater. when a normally docile Squirrel attacks a man with a CI skillet, film at eleven.


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 29, 2010)

richoso1 said:


> In tonight's episode, it's Meateater vs manbeater. when a normally docile Squirrel attacks a man with a CI skillet, film at eleven.


.... and after that she shows us how to hide the evidence with a vacuum sealer.


----------



## meateater (Sep 29, 2010)

LMAO!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 29, 2010)

richoso1 said:


> In tonight's episode, it's Meateater vs manbeater. when a normally docile Squirrel attacks a man with a CI skillet, film at eleven.


Played to the tune of *"The Mississippi Squirrel Revival".  *LOL


----------



## squirrel (Sep 29, 2010)

LMAO!!! You guys are crazy.

Nope, not a cast iron skillet:







And then after meateater has been issued his "manbeating" it's time for a cold one:


----------



## cheezeerider (Sep 29, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> LMAO!!! You guys are crazy.
> 
> Nope, not a cast iron skillet:
> 
> ...


That's my kinda squirrel..... This is too darn funny.


----------



## bassman (Sep 29, 2010)

chefrob said:


> you should!  Yeah, you're probably right.  Maybe next month. When I see all of these great entries, I get intimidated.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 29, 2010)

You two girls better tag team that MAN for he's pretty darn big. But I betting on the girls. Specially that Squirrel one she's scrappy too. Talk about "Girls Gone Wild" I'm going out a get some beer for this one it's gonna be a A-- whooping a coming round here...........


----------



## erain (Sep 29, 2010)

Princess said:


> Yeah... it looks like the Throwdons just keep going BACK and back!!
> 
> I know I am new enough that they seemed kinda intimidating to me. But I'm kinda stubborn and determined... (save the Irish spitfire jokes, please!) And there is that part of me that LOVES a good competition. I'd love to try to compete against you, B-Man!! ;)


better watch what you wish for... The Bassman has forgotten more about smokin than many of us have learned!!!   LOL


----------

